# Nomis Gear



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anyone tried any of thier outerwear. I ordered there Jean board pants and they had a nice rating on whiskeymilitia when i got them. anyone??


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

anyone?????


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Yeah I've got lots of Nomis shit, I know the guy who designs it. Don't have the jeans but they look steezy and Nomis gear is good stuff, not very waterproof because its more geared towards Park Rats but its super comfy and looks great. I just don't wear the outerwear often because I'm into tight stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

did you get the 10/10 rated jeans off whiskey for 60 that where up last week???? i really wanted those.

i own the simon cargo pants and i love them there 10/10 rated and supppppppper warm. but all there stuff is really baggy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> did you get the 10/10 rated jeans off whiskey for 60 that where up last week???? i really wanted those.
> 
> i own the simon cargo pants and i love them there 10/10 rated and supppppppper warm. but all there stuff is really baggy.


yeah i got the white ones


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

CLIFTON 757 said:


> yeah i got the white ones


damn dude veryyyy nice. i really wanted those but im not the biggest fan of baggy gear. i think youll be happy with them. you should let me know what the fade gators are like, cause im intrested. but those are definitly a steal. if i rember correct they dident completely sell out of all of them either. so kids keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Sick-Gnar said:


> damn dude veryyyy nice. i really wanted those but im not the biggest fan of baggy gear. i think youll be happy with them. you should let me know what the fade gators are like, cause im intrested. but those are definitly a steal. if i rember correct they dident completely sell out of all of them either. so kids keep your eyes peeled.


yeah the first time they went up i was going into an appt and couldnt buy them on my phone. Then i got home and they popped up. I was pretty stoked i got them!


----------

